
Is Hadoop Officially Dead? - bsg75
https://www.datanami.com/2018/10/18/is-hadoop-officially-dead/
======
mprev
I'll take one in "Questions to which the answer is 'No'".

Merger or no, there's a huge install base of Hadoop clusters doing useful (and
not so useful) work.

Is Hadoop just another tech now? Yes. But it's not dead.

